# Want to Buy



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Looking for a used but in good condition pair of Cabelas Euros 12x50 if anyone has a pair they would like to sell...


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

If you want new ones, they are on clearance at Cabelas right now. Non-HD models.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/sear...ts&Ntt=712421&x=0&y=0&WTz_l=Home;cat108094680


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

I saw those and I may end up buying new, I was just trying to see if I could save a little but still get a decent pair...


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

I should have jumped on those! they went back up to a "sale" price of 899


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Dang! I was considering the 10x42. Now they're even farther out of my price range.


----------

